# Couple of pictures of the boys



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Sydney on his rock.


















Sylvester looking really cute.









Igor loves to do this. :lol:


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Those pics of Igor made me giggle out loud! ^^; He's smiling for the camera! He just needed some assistance from the cage bars ^_^


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Adorable!
He must love his rock.
Out of the moment, but what kind of cage do you have? 
Looks nice, from what I see.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

This is the cage that Sydney, Sylvester and Stanley share.









This is Igors cage right now, and I have another one of these that is empty right now.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're so cute!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

he must be hungry!!!Lol


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

cuteness! Igor is so funny. ^_^


----------

